# what would you rather have?



## snowsforlife (Mar 27, 2005)

I am wondering what people would rather have between 500 silosocks or 1500 texas rags? Size or Looks? What would you prefer?


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

Silosocks, without a doubt.

Quality,

Portablity,

Movement,

Storage,

Looks,

Enough said. :wink:


----------



## dleva (Mar 16, 2004)

Another vote for Sillosocks.  
For all the reasons cited above.


----------



## fowlhunter7 (Mar 1, 2005)

Silosocks for sure!!


----------



## snowkiller (Mar 19, 2005)

SILOSOCKS ARE THE BOMB :beer:


----------



## snowsforlife (Mar 27, 2005)

sounds like silosocks win


----------



## SNOWSNBLUES (Oct 23, 2004)

neither


----------



## Snow Hunter (Nov 16, 2004)

SILLOSOCKS without a doubt.


----------



## tom sawyer (Feb 1, 2006)

You would only get 270 sillosocks for the price of the rags. But I would still take the socks, based on our experiences with rags last year and this. They don't hold up very well. So you will be spending money each year to restock your rags (replacing up to half or more depending on your field conditions), whereas I'm told the sillosocks will last.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

silo sock all the way :thumb:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

SNOWSNBLUES said:


> neither


Same here.. If you dont have wind you wont be killin them anyways..


----------



## CobisCaller (Sep 4, 2002)

What do you use then?


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

GooseBuster3 said:


> SNOWSNBLUES said:
> 
> 
> > neither
> ...


Why? Sillosocks dont need wind to stay inflated?

Rags arent even good for trash bags. I dont think they would even burn good. :lol:


----------



## jb (Feb 8, 2005)

I guess I'm on my own here but I like the numbers of the texas rags (I'm guessing they would have stakes) I think they are easy to put out and in the spring I like a big spread I think it draws the migrates better and when they get close enough to see that I didn't spend the extra cash on decoys it too late they are looking to see if my barrel is clean  we hunt as many as 10 guys in the decoys (av. is around 5-7) so putting a large decoy spread out is not a problem but hiding 10 guys is so the more decoys the better for that. Now ask me if I would rather have 1500 silosocks or 1500 rags I think its a easy answer :lol:


----------



## C BROWNDUCK (Oct 11, 2003)

id have to agree with my brother, we have had the same texas rags for years now and maybe its all in how you take care of them, we roll them up with the stakes in small bundles and store them in large containers and when the wind is blowing they look great...were probably just about like the rest of you guys though, we have a lot of everything out there in the field, its all good!!!


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

i agree with the rags, i have had some of mine for upwards of 6-7 years now, all it takes is a little tlc and they'll be fine. i too like the fact that you can put out massive spreads. ours gets bigger every year, but it seems we have more guys every year (funny how many old HS buds find the phone during hunting season?) so putting them out isn't a problem. the only thing i've had problems with is really strong winds (35-40) and corn, other than that i've had no probs. and results, well i'm still usin rags aren't I?


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Ty said:


> GooseBuster3 said:
> 
> 
> > SNOWSNBLUES said:
> ...


I like hunting over carb board cut outs!! 8)


----------



## SNOWSNBLUES (Oct 23, 2004)

I think what GB3 is getting at is that if you don't have a decent wind, the majority of the time you're not going to kill that many birds regardless of what kind and how many decoys you use. Wind is the key, along with location, then decoys, etc. This is not to say you should use garbage decoys. I still believe in putting out the best spread I can.


----------



## jb (Feb 8, 2005)

Finally my rag crowd comes out of its shell :lol: I guess you dont count cbrownduck because your my brother and we hunt over the same spread but I at least got one to confess 

Sunday should be a good time unless things change with the weather :beer:


----------



## snowsforlife (Mar 27, 2005)

if i were a snow goose and saw two fields right nect to each other one with 1500 rags the other with 500 silosocks i would check out the rags first because of their mass over the silosocks. My opinion is the rags.


----------

